# Options trading platform - US markets



## ShareIt (26 February 2008)

Hi,

Was wondering how to go about trading options in the US Markets? Are there any Australian based online providers?

If not, what would be the best way to go about it?

Thanks


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2008)

Anything decent will be US based.

In order of best first (IMO), here's three you can look at:

www.thinkorswim.com
www.interactivebrokers.com
www.optionsexpress.com

I have used Interactive Brokers for years and am totally happy with them, but Think or Swims's rep is 2nd to none.

Good luck


----------



## sails (29 February 2008)

ThinkorSwim's platform is very impressive and is much faster on my PC than IB.  I opened a paper money (demo) account with them without having a funded live account initially.  

The demo appears to be fully functional - giving one a good chance to see how their software works.  They have a heap of instructional videos on the "help" tab.  Very powerful, fast software and still learning new features after being with them for a few weeks now.  

Excellent variety of flexible conditional orders available which are great as a safety net and reduces the need to be up all night.  They also have heaps of free educational material on their site.

As a member of the Yahoo Option Club group, I was able to have their ticket charge removed for live trading.  From what I read on option forums, I understand TOS is negotiable with their fees and will apparently match other broker fees. 

Anyway, that's my experience with TOS so far...


----------

